# Sailing Tampa Bay - Last minute thoughts



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all, I’m all set to charter/rent (we’ll have a captain) a Jeanneau 349 for two days next week, out of Tampa Bay FL. 
I’m getting pretty good at racing my 18’ Buccaneer, I’ve pasted ASA 101. I’m hoping this prep for taking the ASA 103. It will be my wife who is just learning to sail and other couple. They’ve never been on a sailboat. We are not staying not the boat but we’ll be out from 9 to 5. Weather and winds are looking good. Any general thoughts about the area and destinations we’d be able to get to and back in day?

TIA,
Lew


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

You would be lucky to get to the Skyway bridge and back in a day.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

ianjoub said:


> You would be lucky to get to the Skyway bridge and back in a day.


Darn...Should have noted. We're sailing out Vinoy marina


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

JoCoSailor said:


> Darn...Should have noted. We're sailing out Vinoy marina


Is that Sailing Florida?

If so please report back on how the experience was. I have friends who've bareboated from them and loved it, and although I decided to go to the other coast this year I'm still thinking about them for future trips.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Minnesail said:


> Is that Sailing Florida?
> 
> If so please report back on how the experience was. I have friends who've bareboated from them and loved it, and although I decided to go to the other coast this year I'm still thinking about them for future trips.


Yes it is...I'll you let know. They were highly recommended to me by a local sailing instructor


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

That is a charter with a captain... 
From first-hand experience, this is a lot of work for the captain. As thoroughly discussed in other threads, don't forget to show your appreciation to the captain if you have a great time.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

With decent winds and an early start you could make a trip to Egmont Key and it's neighbor Passage Key. Passage Key is a bird sanctuary and nesting site.


----------



## BillFish12 (Feb 18, 2017)

I live here south of Tampa and I'm a member of the Tampa sailing squadron here in Apollo Beach. I have a Cal 29 and I sail extensively here. 

You're lucky you're not staying over night in the Vinoy Harbor. If there is any eastern component to the wind the harbor can turn into a real washing machine. With the new moorings, you won't drag all over the harbor like the old days, but it can still be very uncomfortable.

Having a captain is a good idea as he will know where to take you. If you have good winds and currents you can make it under the Skyway and to Egmont or Passage Key or Fort DeSoto on a day sail. Another option is to go up the Manatee River, there are a couple of good restaurants there and museums/shopping in Bradenton. Also the town of Anna Maria has some good restaurants and shops. These are all a long day sail, look them up on a map. 

You could also sail across the bay to Apollo Beach and go to Circles a waterfront restaurant here. It's very good. Depending on tide, wind, weather it's about a 2-3 hour sail from St. Pete. The channel was recently dregged here but with an extreme winter tide we found just 4 ft. between the 8 and 10 marker at extra low tide last week in a power boat. There is of course downtown Tampa or you could take another channel towards the Gandy Bridge and go to Rattlesnake where there is a marina and restaurant. It's a good bay, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Minnesail said:


> Is that Sailing Florida?
> 
> If so please report back on how the experience was. I have friends who've bareboated from them and loved it, and although I decided to go to the other coast this year I'm still thinking about them for future trips.





JoCoSailor said:


> Yes it is...I'll you let know. They were highly recommended to me by a local sailing instructor


My wife and I have bare boat chartered from them many times as well as done ASA classes with them. They have a nice fleet of well kept boats and are great folks to deal with.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

I've chartered with Sailing Florida. It was a good experience and would use them again in the future. I dropped a winch handle overboard and owned up to it (the boat came with two). They didn't charge me for it.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

ianjoub said:


> My wife and I have bare boat chartered from them many times as well as done ASA classes with them. They have a nice fleet of well kept boats and are great folks to deal with.


I would say exactly the same thing.

No doubt your captain will have a number of suggestions for what you can do and see. Personally, I would defer to him or her.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Minnesail said:


> Is that Sailing Florida?
> 
> If so please report back on how the experience was. I have friends who've bareboated from them and loved it, and although I decided to go to the other coast this year I'm still thinking about them for future trips.


Frist I'd say I agree with all the positive comments that have been posted. And THANKS for all tips posted as well!

Concrete docks were very clean. The boat 2016 Jennuea was clean and reasonably equipped for day sailing. Our Captain was great guy and we had a great time with him. (I'd sail with him anywhere any time). He was very generous with his knowledge. He showed me a new knot or two and some new ways to tie old ones. Now for the negative and this might be nick-picking

Parking; we stayed in hotel that was within easy walking distance so it turned not to be problem for us. But they had told me we could park on the street. I did not see many, if any empty spaces for that. If I was going out overnight I'd be sure to check that out. Maybe the folks that have used them before would know where to park.

I'd not think about this, but the non sailors brought it up afterward. There was no mention of life jacks, nor where there were stored. They do have videos on line that walk you through the boat and where things are and how things work. It showed where they were. I had watch it and I did peek to see that the PDF's were there. Guess I should have shared that with the others on board.

Question about expectations:
How well equipped do you folks expect the galley to be? Knives and cutting boards etc. for food prep, or just basics glasses, dishes and silverware?
Any bedding on the beds?
Comfortable PFD's or just basic ones to meet coastguard regs?
Cushions to sit on in the cockpit&#8230;.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

JoCoSailor said:


> Frist I'd say I agree with all the positive comments that have been posted. And THANKS for all tips posted as well!
> 
> Concrete docks were very clean. The boat 2016 Jennuea was clean and reasonably equipped for day sailing. Our Captain was great guy and we had a great time with him. (I'd sail with him anywhere any time). He was very generous with his knowledge. He showed me a new knot or two and some new ways to tie old ones. Now for the negative and this might be nick-picking
> 
> ...


We always park in the Vinoy Hotel parking garage. They never charge us when I tell them I am with Sailing FL. We go for a minimum of 3 days and as many as 10.

We bare boat charter. It is our responsibility to know where everything is and how to use it. They give us a briefing before we leave. The briefing gives us a chance to ask any and all questions before we leave.

We expect only basics in the galley and bring everything we want that is special, like SHARP knives. We bring and use Yeti cups so our ice melts more slowly. Sailing FL provides linens, bed sheets, and towels. We always bring extras. We bring our own PFD's with EPIRBS. Sailing FL provides those folding seats/cushions. I imagine the owners want to keep the original cockpit cushions in good condition for either themselves or for resale.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you for the follow up!



JoCoSailor said:


> I'd not think about this, but the non sailors brought it up afterward. There was no mention of life jacks, nor where there were stored. They do have videos on line that walk you through the boat and where things are and how things work. It showed where they were. I had watch it and I did peek to see that the PDF's were there. Guess I should have shared that with the others on board.


Whenever I captain, I either provide each guest with a PFD or have them bring their own and put it on _BEFORE_ they come aboard. From there on it is their job to keep track of their PFD, and use it when they see fit, or when I tell them to put it on.


JoCoSailor said:


> Question about expectations:
> How well equipped do you folks expect the galley to be? Knives and cutting boards etc. for food prep, or just basics glasses, dishes and silverware?
> Any bedding on the beds?
> Comfortable PFD's or just basic ones to meet coastguard regs?
> Cushions to sit on in the cockpit&#8230;.


There should be knives and cutting boards, plastic cups, Corelle or melamine plates aboard. If you want glass stemware (which I don't recommend), bring your own.
Instead of bed linens, I suggest that EVERYONE bring an appropriate weight sleeping bag. I even have a silk sleeping bag liner that I use as a sleeping bag when the temperature is hot. Despite this, my wife insists on using sheets & blankets on my boat.

You should have your own PFD if you want something fancy. Otherwise, it should meet coast guard regulations.


----------

